

Diplomacy Lessons from the Game Diplomacy - lionhearted
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/?p=262

======
gte910h
>Second, there is no luck involved. No cards, no dice, no randomness, no
chance.

This is incorrect. The chaos of the "Well I'll do whatever/either are
perfectly valid options" especially in opening moves is very luck centric.

It's like saying "There is no luck involved in yelling fire in a crowded
theatre", when if you're the poor sot getting trampled, it's quite clearly a
mishap of chance that caused you to be in that position.

This same sort of situation happens over and over in Diplomacy. There is no
particular mechanism such as dice or cards injecting more chance into the
game, but the random chaos of what will X do or Y do when both are equally
valid is just as unpredictable, especially when you look at the bounce
resolution rules.

